# Accuracy Range or places to shoot in Brazoria County?



## TrevorC

anyone have access to accuracy range? it's $50/yr, but he isn't accepting anyone new. I'd pay $50 just for access, gate code or a copy of the key from a member? pm me. I will clean up any mess I make, have chl, very safe in general with guns. 26yr old.


or does anyone know where their are places to shoot in brazoria county besides a range without getting into trouble? Driving to best shot / arms room is a 60mile round trip for me, plus fees and ammo.....$25 in gas (gas hog), $50-$100 in ammo, then $20 range fee each time I want to go sucks.


----------



## Bobby gulf coast

What part of Brazoria co


----------



## BretE

Check out Greenwood Gun Club.....


----------



## CharlesRab

Greenwood isn't taking anymore members.


----------



## BretE

CharlesRab said:


> Greenwood isn't taking anymore members.


Yeah, I heard that....some kind of controversy?......I'm sure that'll change at some point in the near future.....I use to be a member, they come and go every year.....


----------



## Whodathunkit

Bayou gun range on 288 isn't taking new members either


----------



## Stuart

Brete said:


> Yeah, I heard that....some kind of controversy?......I'm sure that'll change at some point in the near future.....I use to be a member, they come and go every year.....


They have gone through some issues, but I think the core group is firm on improving and building on what has been accomplished over the decades. I wouldn't count on the waiting list going away anytime soon. They have made many improvements there in the last couple of years and it is really, really nice. $75 a year can't be beat. I have my own place to shoot, but I will NEVER let my Greenwood membership lapse.


----------



## TrevorC

I've talked to the greenwood owner and he doesn't plan on letting anyone else in ever due to a law suit. He upped his renewal fee to $350/yr now for all members, so he says.

So as it stands, there is no where to go for people to shoot that aren't already members of any of the gun ranges around here. really ****** me off. So ridiculous.

I hope someone steps up that has the money to so so and opens a new range for the general public without all the bs. Best shot and the arms room are the only avenue as of now.

For the person who asked where in BC, I live in Angleton. Is it legal to shoot out at Bryan beach? I've been out there and have seen the place littered with shotgun shells but idk and don't feel like going to jail for trying to have a bit of fun.


Sent from my iPhone 4S on AT&T 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart

TrevorC said:


> I've talked to the greenwood owner and he doesn't plan on letting anyone else in ever due to a law suit. He upped his renewal fee to $350/yr now for all members, so he says.


Greenwood off FM 521? I just renewed and it was $75. It's been at that rate for several years. Also, Greenwood is incorporated, with a board of directors, not owned by an individual.


----------



## TrevorC

Stuart said:


> Greenwood off FM 521? I just renewed and it was $75. It's been at that rate for several years. Also, Greenwood is incorporated, with a board of directors, not owned by an individual.


Maybe I'm thinking of a different one then, but regardless they aren't accepting new members for along time so that doesn't help me. I have no problem paying.

Guess I'm stuck driving 60mi every time I want to shoot for now.

Sent from my iPhone 4S on AT&T 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart

TrevorC said:


> Maybe I'm thinking of a different one then, but regardless they aren't accepting new members for along time so that doesn't help me. I have no problem paying.
> 
> Guess I'm stuck driving 60mi every time I want to shoot for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S on AT&T 4G using Tapatalk.


I feel your pain. Seems like there have been a few come and go out on FM 2004, but I don't know anything about them. I took my CHL renewal at one of them.


----------



## Ernest

The insurance rates, the environmental costs, the employee costs, and the neighbor complaints are killing ranges. Both here in Texas and across the country. 

We need to be building ranges as fast as we can to maintain our sport. Instead, our society is closing them.


----------



## rdtfishn

Brazoria county gun range is on FM2004 across from the race track. I was a member about 2 years ago. I only liked the pistol range. Rifle range was bad. It was the lowest place on the property and it always held water. Now I hear there is only the pistol range and the 100yrd targets. Evidently they had a problem with the 150 and 200 yard target burms. Plus their member ships sky rocketed. I'm on at Greenwood and love the place. I talked to a guy out there lady week and he said that there is a waiting list for people to get on.


Tight lines


----------



## Hookem2012

*Alvin Range*

Saw in the Alvin paper the other day that the city was trying to open a public range just west of Alvin at an old City Dump. Not too sure how far out they are though. Off of CR 38 I think. Pearland Shooting Center has a looooooong waiting list.


----------



## Stuart

TrevorC said:


> Is it legal to shoot out at Bryan beach? I've been out there and have seen the place littered with shotgun shells but idk and don't feel like going to jail for trying to have a bit of fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S on AT&T 4G using Tapatalk.


Look on Google Earth at the levee road near surfside. You see County Road 891 that runs south off the levee road? When I'm fishing Oyster Creek, I hear people shooting at the end of that road all the time. Whether it is legal or not, I have no idea.


----------



## rdtfishn

Saw a guy get arrested at Bryan beach shot his pistol about a year ago. Him and his friends were fishing... Just a heads up 


Tight lines


----------



## TrevorC

Stuart said:


> Look on Google Earth at the levee road near surfside. You see County Road 891 that runs south off the levee road? When I'm fishing Oyster Creek, I hear people shooting at the end of that road all the time. Whether it is legal or not, I have no idea.


Is that in the city limits, or out? It looks like a big oval island on google earth? Looks like there are no houses there either. Might be a good spot to go shooting as long as its not in the city limits.

Sent from my iPhone 4S on AT&T 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## TrevorC

rdtfishn said:


> Saw a guy get arrested at Bryan beach shot his pistol about a year ago. Him and his friends were fishing... Just a heads up
> 
> Tight lines


Well I went out to bryan a few weeks ago and just shot up my bucees cup with my pistol, was testing my hollow points to make sure they chamber well, etc. and I also had my .22 and no one bothered me, had a few people drive by. I'd probably only shoot if no one else was around to minimize people calling the cops on me. Otherwise I'd leave.

Sent from my iPhone 4S on AT&T 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## Whodathunkit

Hookem2012 said:


> Saw in the Alvin paper the other day that the city was trying to open a public range just west of Alvin at an old City Dump. Not too sure how far out they are though. Off of CR 38 I think. Pearland Shooting Center has a looooooong waiting list.


All the mayor did was ask for an environmental impact study. They would be a long, long way from having one.


----------



## fishfeeder

Brazoria County gun range is the one on FM2004 and they are the ones with the $350 membership. Lost a lot of members this year because of it. Greenwood is an amazing $75 but they have a waiting list 250 strong. Yes they come and they go, but I wouldn't count on getting on there any time soon.
The spot yall are looking at off of the levee is called Parkers cut. Years ago I would go out there and shoot and nothing was ever said to me about it, but I don't know if it is in the city limits or not.


----------



## TrevorC

I just now drove out there and checked it out. They have a sign posted saying: "it is illegal to discharge a firearm over the road or from a public road". Something to that effect posted at the entrance of the road.

I think just driving off road a bitwould satisfy the law if its not city limits.

But I went all the way to the back, it's a good ways from the levee and I doubt it would draw any attention. There were people fishing out there and I asked them about shooting and they said they see people back here shooting all the time and hunting. The ground has shells littered about. 




Sent from my iPhone 4S on AT&T 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## B-Money

get on the lists for PSC and Bayou. It may take a couple of years.


----------



## 69RRVERT

Hookem2012 said:


> Saw in the Alvin paper the other day that the city was trying to open a public range just west of Alvin at an old City Dump. Not too sure how far out they are though. Off of CR 38 I think. Pearland Shooting Center has a looooooong waiting list.


From what I have heard, the range in Alvin is going to be a shotgun range with skeet, trap, and sporting clays. Thanks, Steven


----------



## berto

fishfeeder said:


> Brazoria County gun range is the one on FM2004 and they are the ones with the $350 membership. Lost a lot of members this year because of it. Greenwood is an amazing $75 but they have a waiting list 250 strong. Yes they come and they go, but I wouldn't count on getting on there any time soon.
> The spot yall are looking at off of the levee is called Parkers cut. Years ago I would go out there and shoot and nothing was ever said to me about it, but I don't know if it is in the city limits or not.


Yep I let go mine. 350 is crazy and the place was never in good shape. Just a pasture with shoot up plywood. The lawsuit screwed it all up.


----------



## coogerpop

Try Pearland Shooting Club....I've benn a member there for many years...super facility...well laid out and super well appointed.


----------



## chief1008

Since you stated that you are willing to go around club/range rules and trespass on a range not accepting new members by paying for the gate code or key, I guess it stands to reason that you would sell passes if you were a member. Not a sure way to be invited to join a club/range. Get on the waiting lists like the rest of us did and wait it out. As previously posted there is no "owner" of Greenwood GC, so you are talking to the wrong people, or whining smoke. You can shoot at Greenwood as a guest accompanied by a member, but don't get caught there alone, so find a member to buddy up with.


----------



## 69RRVERT

I talked to a friend today that is behind the proposed gun range in Alvin. It is going to have pretty much everything. Rifle, pistol, shotgun, tacticle, and numerous other disciplines. Thanks, Steven


----------



## tboltmike

The problem with ranges is primarily safety. This is what limits memberships. Eventhough most ranges require safety orientation, so many new shooters just aren't safety savy. Private ranges often don't have full time range officers so the members have to police themselves.
Macho Rambo wanna be's doesn't help either.
Residential incroachment is a serious threat and the anit gunners use sound as a reason to restrict ranges and don't let someone find a spent bullet out of the property bounds.
Odds are stacked against ranges on many fronts.
The Greenwood shotgun range on FM 2004 is open to the public on Sundays. they offer trap, skeet, sporting clays and five stand. Range officers run these shoots and operate the machines. Prices are reasonable


----------



## fishfeeder

Greenwood is not open to the public...private membership required...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bearintex

fishfeeder said:


> Greenwood is not open to the public...private membership required...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


The shotgun range on 2004 is open to the public on Sundays. THe main rifle/ pistol range is private.


----------



## 69RRVERT

The Greenwood shotgun range on 2004 is open to the public on Sunday's from 9:00am to 5:00pm and Thursday evenings from 6:00pm to 9:00pm. Thanks, Steven


----------

